# Thien Baffle....can a Ironwood head person like me really make one?



## aag562 (Mar 21, 2021)

So I've been working on my real du st collection system for a week now and the only thing that is left to build is my trash can cyclone. I have been on the forums about the Thien Baffle and I have a clear understanding of the concept, measurements and materials needed. The only thing I have not purchased is a metal trash barrel because I have a 32 gallon gray commercial kitchen one and was hoping that it will be strong enough not to get crushed by the vacuum force. For those of you who have made one these Baffles are they worth the headaches that it is going to cause me? Would you make one again? What changes would you make on the next one if any? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 21, 2021)

Lot of folks use metal cans for additional static electric grounding reasons. However, since the internet boom, see lots of folks using plastic barrels now. I've seen a few use plastic Brute cans because they have the option to twist lock onto a base plate or casters. Plus the diameter for the bigger cans often are a perfect fit for Trav-Vac systems, the ones used on mowers for leaves. They work for wood shavings and saw dust as well.


----------



## aag562 (Mar 21, 2021)

I did run cooper throughout so that should have the static covered. I attached to each piece of equipment and the dust collector. Wish it were all that easy. I actually think that I have run into a problem after posting on the Grizzly forum about the way I ran the duct work. My unit is 2hp 1700 cfm and I used hvac clip tin and I was told that I could have a problem. I still have the Baffle and about 14 ftt of piping and elbows. It does branch off in 2 directions the shop being in the basement it was unavoidable. One the main run it is 20ft of 6 in branching off 7 times down to 4in with an additional 20ft of flex hard plastic. On the short run its 5ft of 6in tin with 2 4in rubs and finally connected to old 2.5 in pvc with 5 blast gates. I have already left one of my 2 vac ports blast gates off hoping that will aid in not having total failure. The science behind the lose of cfm in this complex equation is way above this mans pay grade. 
.
Few questions come to mind....
Would leaving multiple blast gates open save me from having to replace the work I have done without losing so much cfm's that change the effectiveness of the collection. 

Would using either pvc or spiral metal duct for Baffle and the last 15 plus ft protect the work that is in place now from collapsing.

Would putting a power dial work or could this damage the motor I am certain that this would void my 2 years of warranty for sure. 

Any other ideas are more than welcome.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 21, 2021)

Is the HVAC clip tin square stock or round? Round is better. Don't think a power dial would be wise...using other gates as dampers should work. The issue is being able to actually test and measure air flow. Do you have any tech schools that might test your system for a small donation or free as a "real world demo"? That would be great to know if your unit moves as much as it was sold under, and then be able to test flow at each gate and determine allowable combinations.


----------



## aag562 (Mar 21, 2021)

It's a grizzly and they are one of the few, after doing the research, who are very close to the truth about cfm. I am having some work done on the furnace in the next week or so. I will have the guy test it for me and I will post it here so you can see. 
I forgot to mention that I did not purchase the thinner gauge one I bought the next level up so it's definitely more rigid than the aluminum foil stuff that they have.
They are the round type. Between each 5ft section there is a Y segment which is a very sturdy piece because all home depot had was the heavy duty available will this help reinforce the 5ft pieces.

Do think there is a way of reinforcing the runs in any way without taking it apart? 

I knew that the dial was a bad idea but I was hoping to be wrong. 

The manual gives me some numbers to work with max static pressure is 10in if that helps


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 21, 2021)

aag562 said:


> It's a grizzly and they are one of the few, after doing the research, who are very close to the truth about cfm. I am having some work done on the furnace in the next week or so. I will have the guy test it for me and I will post it here so you can see.
> I forgot to mention that I did not purchase the thinner gauge one I bought the next level up so it's definitely more rigid than the aluminum foil stuff that they have.
> They are the round type. Between each 5ft section there is a Y segment which is a very sturdy piece because all home depot had was the heavy duty available will this help reinforce the 5ft pieces.
> 
> ...


So round stock rated for heating and cooling, galvanized. That should be good, 5' lengths, each end supported, some guys use duct tape at the joint seams and a single wrap around the middle. You have any clean-outs / inspection ports? Yeah, see if your HVAC guy will help you with cfm flows to record / make up a chart for each work station.


----------



## aag562 (Mar 21, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> So round stock rated for heating and cooling, galvanized. That should be good, 5' lengths, each end supported, some guys use duct tape at the joint seams and a single wrap around the middle. You have any clean-outs / inspection ports? Yeah, see if your HVAC guy will help you with cfm flows to record / make up a chart for each work station.


All ducted at every seam twice each piece is also taped at 3 points each 5ft section is secured by 3 anchors as well. I am glad that what I is what you believe is a good thing. Thank you for taking the time out of your day to answer my concerns you have put my mind at ease.


----------

